

Twitter DM email parsing (with source code) - jazzychad
http://jazzychad.com/stuff/?p=67

======
jazzychad
I like plain-text emails, so I wrote an email parsing script to reformat
Twitter's HTML emails into plaintext, and then allow me to reply to the email
in order to reply to the DM. The source code for the script (PHP) is provided
at the bottom of the post.

